# Tanner is crossing to the Bridge tonight



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

Our Mr Tanner will be going to the bridge this evening. I don't post much on these forums but am always reading your posts every day.
Tanner is our 6 1/2 yr old male who in November 2012 came down with Lyme disease and as a result lost 90% of the movement in his hind legs and could not walk. He had been doing extremely well and this past summer we actually had him standing on his own!
The week before Xmas we noticed that the white of his left eye was red and we assumed he had scratched himself. I called the vet and she saw him and prescribed an ointment and a recheck in a week, needless to say in a week the eye developed a tumor that is now the size of a walnut When we took him back for the recheck we discovered a large mass between his 2 front legs that has now developed into more small tumors around the first one, The vet said she could remove his eye and the tumor but she was very worried about the masses in between his legs. Tanner has always been very big in the chest due to him using those legs to drag his rear end around. Let me tell you this, this dog could move so fast just using those legs it amazed us!
We talked about all our options and made the hard decision to just bring him home and enjoy the time we had left. He has lost about 15 lbs. and this past week he has went downhill fast. Eating has slowed down unless I put canned dog food in with his dry food, all he does is sleep and has alot of trouble moving around now.The tumor above his eye has started to bleed a little. I can't go on any longer seeing my sweet Tanner suffer. Never once has this dog ever snapped, growled, or showed us he is in pain. His toys have laid in the living room untouched for the past week, this is killing my husband and I the guilt is so bad, I feel like my heart is being ripped out of my body..


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I remember how difficult it was to put my golden down and she had a very full life. To lose a dog so young is traumatic. You are doing the right thing, but that doesn't ease the burden on you. Best wishes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, my heart hurts for you.

I am going to light a candle for Tanner.
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


Again, I'm so very sorry. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

im so sorry to hear about Tanner. Give him lots of love and hugs and kisses today.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. My heart-felt thoughts are with you all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart breaks for you, I am so sorry. He is too young to have struggled so much already and now this. My thoughts are with you and Tanner, and your whole family.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry! This is the very hardest part about loving our dogs so deeply. Run pain free Mr. Tanner! ♥


Hear our humble prayer, O God, for our friends the animals, especially for animals who are suffering; for any that are hunted or lost or deserted or frightened or hungry; for all that must be put to death. We entreat for them all Thy mercy and pity, and for those who deal with them we ask a heart of compassion and gentle hands and kindly words. Make us, ourselves, to be true friends to animals and so to share the blessings of the merciful.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry about your Tanner, 5 seems so young to lose them. Better one day too soon, than one moment too late. I know how hard it is to go through this, sending you strength.....Dawn


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Rest in Peace Tanner. Hugs to you Tanners Mom.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry! My thoughts are with you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

So sorry. :-(


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this. The pain that you must be feeling is immense. 
I bet that he is so grateful for all of the love that you have poured into him. You have been through so much together. 

God bless Tanner. May the angels light your way and give you comfort.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to read this about Tanner, thoughts are with you

Rest In Peace Tanner


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so very sorry. Hugs to you, your family, and Tanner.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

So sorry! My prayers are with you and your beautiful Tanner.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

My thoughts and best wishes will be you and for Tanner, may his coming journey be filled with love and light. So sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenpaws*

Goldenpaws

I am so very sorry to hear about sweet Tanner-you are doing the kindest thing for him, because you love him.

My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It is heartbreaking.....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so so very sorry. Sleep tight and run free beautiful boy x


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so terribly sorry to hear about your handsome Tanner and the heartache you are feeling.

Sending prayers for strength and peace...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh dear sweetheart. I know this must be heartbreaking for you. It is heartbreaking indeed to hear about your beloved Tanner. I am so sorry you are having to go through this when he in still young. We will be here when you come back from putting him down. (((HUGS)))


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. It's truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this. It's heartbreaking and painful. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry that you are going through this. It is such a hard place to be and many of us know what you are feeling and your loss. Hugs to Tanner and thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Tanner. He knows that you are doing the right thing for him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

_I'm so sorry about Tanner. You gave him a good life and now you are showing him the kindest mercy. I know it's hard. Take care._


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am really sorry, this is a real shame, too young to have this happen.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Really sorry about Tanner. In his heart he knows you're doing the best thing for him. And in time you'll know in your heart you did the best thing for him.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you. This is the hardest part of loving so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so so sorry. It hurts so much. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Run free, sweet Tanner!


----------



## BatCaveGold (Feb 4, 2014)

Reading your story brought tears to my eyes. Goldens are such a blessing to their humans & my heart aches for you. Tanner's pain will soon be behind him while yours is just beginning. Remember the happier times and know he'll be waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I have a dog with cancer also and it really is hard to watch them decline and reach the end if their life. My sympathies on losing your beautiful boy.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry you're going through this. I will be praying for strength, peace, and comfort for you to help you through your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches so for Tanner and for you. He is a very lucky boy that you love him enough to set him free before things get awful for him. This act that causes you so much pain is truly a gift of the deepest love. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Our thoughts are with you, so very sorry


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

To all, my husband and I want to thank each of you for your replies, it is very humbling to realize how many people care about what we went through.
Our beautiful 6 1/2 yr old Tanner went to the bridge tonight at 6:35 pm. He went very peacefully and the thing that touched us so much was that they scheduled us for the last appointment of the day so nobody was there, our vet explained everything that was going to happen and even cried with us during the procedure. 
Mr. Tanner gave us his final gift, a kiss on the lips for both of us, I think it was his way to say, " Mom and Dad it's okay to do this and I love you"
The thing I can't stand is the emptiness in our home, there is no dog to come dragging himself to greet us and coming over to the couch and nudging your arm for a chin rub or to stroke his silky ears. Right now I just feel numb and the 3 shots of peach schnapps I drank are probably contributing to this effect.
I HATE CANCER, why would a dog who never hurt anyone except for the 11 african violets he shredded as a puppy and who had adjusted so well to the loss of his rear legs from Lyme's disease fall a victim to this evil disease!
Mr. Tanner Mommy and Daddy hope with all our hearts that your journey was a peaceful one...you were such a brave boy till the end, we will always love you!

Paula


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry , I will light a candle for your sweet Tanner.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Worth repeating. Run free Sweet Tanner. I'm so very sorry for your loss ♥


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know its very hard to let them go, even when we know its the right thing to do. RIP Tanner.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you tonight


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I think I can speak for us all when I say we are here for you ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

I usually do not read threads like this one because it only reminds me of how wonderful and loving our dear Sammy was for the 10 years we had her in our family. I find tears are not strangers to my emotions when I recall our last few moments together... as they are right now. As sweet, calm, and loving as those moments were - it was nonetheless such a painful loss. What I can say, though, is that experience allows me to be even more sensitive and sympathetic to those who have just gone through a sad passing such as yours. It, too, reminds us of how to cherish life and the moments we not only have with our pets, but with each other. Easier said than done sometimes, yes. 

But I am sure that Tanner taught you many things in those short five years. Perhaps about patience, loyalty, character, and love. It will be to honor his memory and practice the life lessons he brought to you and your husband. Those of us who listen and learn, live a better life in spite of our own shortcomings, and because of them. I do believe our dogs' spirit and soul live on, and with those final kisses, Tanner was gifting one last lesson on earth; that his gratitude and love for you both is eternal. He is and will be with you both forever. God bless.

Doug, Linda & Greta


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to read your post on Tanner. It's never easy to make the decision to let them go, but I believe it is the right thing to do. 6 1/2 is just so young and hard to accept though. There are many people on this forum who understand what you are going through and we are here for you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry it was time to say good-bye to your sweet Tanner. You gave him his last gift of peace and he gave you his last kisses as a thank you. Cancer sucks and 6 1/2 is too young!! You gave him a wonderful life and he will live in your hearts forever!! My thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Tanner!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula*



goldenpaws828 said:


> To all, my husband and I want to thank each of you for your replies, it is very humbling to realize how many people care about what we went through.
> Our beautiful 6 1/2 yr old Tanner went to the bridge tonight at 6:35 pm. He went very peacefully and the thing that touched us so much was that they scheduled us for the last appointment of the day so nobody was there, our vet explained everything that was going to happen and even cried with us during the procedure.
> Mr. Tanner gave us his final gift, a kiss on the lips for both of us, I think it was his way to say, " Mom and Dad it's okay to do this and I love you"
> The thing I can't stand is the emptiness in our home, there is no dog to come dragging himself to greet us and coming over to the couch and nudging your arm for a chin rub or to stroke his silky ears. Right now I just feel numb and the 3 shots of peach schnapps I drank are probably contributing to this effect.
> ...


Paula

Reading your post made me cry, Tanner knew how loved he was! Tanner is with Smooch and Snobear and we will see them at the Rainbow Bridge. I added Tanner to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-3.html#post4112282


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. Run free dear Tanner


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My heart cries with you. A candle lit,,Run long, Run free little Tanner.

I am so sorry.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Comforting hugs sent over to you x


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Thanks for loving your Tanner so much*



goldenpaws828 said:


> To all, my husband and I want to thank each of you for your replies, it is very humbling to realize how many people care about what we went through.
> Our beautiful 6 1/2 yr old Tanner went to the bridge tonight at 6:35 pm. He went very peacefully and the thing that touched us so much was that they scheduled us for the last appointment of the day so nobody was there, our vet explained everything that was going to happen and even cried with us during the procedure.
> Mr. Tanner gave us his final gift, a kiss on the lips for both of us, I think it was his way to say, " Mom and Dad it's okay to do this and I love you"
> The thing I can't stand is the emptiness in our home, there is no dog to come dragging himself to greet us and coming over to the couch and nudging your arm for a chin rub or to stroke his silky ears. Right now I just feel numb and the 3 shots of peach schnapps I drank are probably contributing to this effect.
> ...


Wow, so many of us on the forum have been there and still our hearts are always tender for the ones who have to cross over the bridge. Thank you so much for sharing your last moments with Tanner with us. You remind us of the type of moms and dads we need to be in the short time that Tanner and all Goldens have to give us. Rejoice in the fact that you two gave Tanner your best while he was here and take a moment each day to reflect on the joy he brought you. Rest in Peace big guy.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So sad to read of your loss of sweet Tanner. Cancer sucks and Tanner was to young to leave us. My thoughts go out to you during this difficult time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so, so sorry....


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very very sorry for your loss of Tanner. I think cancer is EVIL. You gave your boy a gift of freedom from pain and suffering. Bless you


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you all. I'll be thinking of you guys. Absolutely miserable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

